# [Solved] Nfs problem. I get rpc error.

## sk8harddiefast

I make a try to mount my HDD for my server to my computer.

I emerge nfs-utils

This is my /etc/portage/package.use

```
net-fs/nfs-utils libmount nfsdcld nfsidmap -nfsv3 nfsv4 nfsv41 -nonfsv4 uuid
```

I add my server to my /etc/hosts file

```
192.168.1.4 FreeNAS
```

This is my /etc/fstab

```
192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-raidz/datavault       /mnt/Mirror   nfs   rw   0 0

192.168.1.4:/mnt/raidon-stripe/dataspeed   /mnt/Stripe   nfs   rw   0 0

192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-500                /mnt/500        nfs   rw   0 0
```

And finally I change the line on /etc/conf.d/nfs found it on Gentoo wiki

```
OPTS_RPC_MOUNTD="-V 4 -N 3 -N 2"
```

And now the problem.

```
ember@gentoo /etc $ sudo init.d/rpcbind start

 * Starting rpcbind ...                                                   [ ok ]

ember@gentoo /etc $ sudo init.d/nfs start

 * Starting NFS statd ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting idmapd ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...

rpc.nfsd: Setting version failed: errno 22 (Invalid argument)         [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                              [ ok ]

```

And my HDD's are not mounting.

Am I doing somenting wrong? What I forgot?

----------

## Hu

Based on your text, host gentoo is the NFS client and host FreeNAS is the NFS server.  Based on the provided output, you are trying to start the NFS server on host gentoo.  This appears to be incorrect.  Start script nfsmount if you want to be an NFS client.

----------

## sk8harddiefast

Yes. Worked perfect! Now my disks are mounted  :Smile:  Thanks a lot  :Smile: 

----------

